# Piety and the Confessions



## discipulo (Sep 18, 2009)

In what way are the Confessions important for our piety ?

I hope you can comment on how, in your own view and experience, the Confessions shape the piety of the Church and its members in a consecrated relationship to God.

Below is a small quote from Onze Eeredienst, Our Worship, 1911, by Abraham Kuyper.


_However, already toward the end of the 17th century the seriousness and enthusiasm for church life began to fade, 

*People no longer took the trouble to acquaint themselves with the Confessions*.

Slowly dead formality took over and spiritual life suffered greatly._


----------



## discipulo (Sep 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## MW (Sep 18, 2009)

Just a few thoughts:

In Scripture, piety is built into the very structure of theology, Rom. 12:1. A true Confession reduplicates this structure so as to make it impossible to divorce the way one lives from what one believes.

There can be no well doing without right thinking, Rom. 12:2. A true Confession, being well rounded and systematically balanced, will challenge us to thoroughly reform the way we think about everything.

Genuine piety is corporate piety, Rom. 12:3-8. A true Confession shows us the footsteps of the flock, the old paths, wherein we may safely walk. It will keep us from a debilitating individualism which halts between opinions and fails to press on to serve the Lord as a member of His body.

Piety is not mere sentimentalism, but is ethically practical, Rom. 12:9-21. A true Confession stresses the need for conscientious living according to the dictates of God's Word.


----------



## RTaron (Sep 19, 2009)

I like the way you write Matthew Winzer. 
Thank you for your thoughts. 
You help make this forum to be a blessing to many.


----------



## discipulo (Sep 19, 2009)

armourbearer said:


> Just a few thoughts:
> 
> In Scripture, piety is built into the very structure of theology, Rom. 12:1. A true Confession reduplicates this structure so as to make it impossible to divorce the way one lives from what one believes.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Rev Winzer, I believe we have to meditate and share exactly on those principles and along the lines you mentioned, so our Regula Fidei is not merely an empty creed.

_Theology is the doctrine or teaching of living to God_

wrote William Ames (that English Puritan that gave so much to Holland) in his Marrow of Theology, 1629

Do we meditate on the Confessions? How does we allow them to shape our living?


----------



## Augusta (Sep 19, 2009)

armourbearer said:


> Just a few thoughts:
> 
> In Scripture, piety is built into the very structure of theology, Rom. 12:1. A true Confession reduplicates this structure so as to make it impossible to divorce the way one lives from what one believes.
> 
> ...



It appears you may have a sermon on Romans 12. If so I would like to hear it. Do you have sermons available online Rev. Winzer?


----------



## Bookman (Sep 19, 2009)

RTaron said:


> I like the way you write Matthew Winzer.
> Thank you for your thoughts.
> You help make this forum to be a blessing to many.


----------



## MW (Sep 20, 2009)

Augusta said:


> It appears you may have a sermon on Romans 12. If so I would like to hear it. Do you have sermons available online Rev. Winzer?



I've preached a series of sermons on Romans 12, but they weren't recorded. There is nothing available online at present. I'm still thinking through the issues, especially the way online sermons affect the traditional understanding of the means of grace.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 11, 2009)

> especially the way online sermons affect the traditional understanding of the means of grace.



Sorry, I don't follow; could you kindly explain that (as you would to a child - and not one of _your own_ children, since they could probably tell me themselves quite clearly and eruditely)?


----------



## MW (Oct 11, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > especially the way online sermons affect the traditional understanding of the means of grace.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't follow; could you kindly explain that (as you would to a child - and not one of _your own_ children, since they could probably tell me themselves quite clearly and eruditely)?



My children are just children; nothing supernatural about them. 

I'm not sure there is anything to explain; as noted, I am still working through the issue and haven't come to a decided stand. In a nutshell, my concern is what effect the medium will have on the message. (1.) It is bound to have an effect on the preacher if he knows he is speaking to a worldwide audience. (2.) The ability of the hearer to choose and judge independenty of a corporate situation must impact to a greater or lesser degree the way the hearer relates to the sermon as a means of grace. As noted, these are simply concerns I have at present.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 12, 2009)

> The ability of the hearer to choose and judge independently of a corporate situation must impact to a greater or lesser degree the way the hearer relates to the sermon as a means of grace.



Aha, understood. Thank you.


----------

